# Vesuvius: New owner, advice?



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi guys. So the Vesuvius I ordered will finally arrive tomorrow. Can't wait! As there are quite a few owners here, I was wondering if you had any starters advice? What profiles to start with and grind settings? I've downloaded @ronsil's excel file and will have a play around. It's paired with a Niche grinder. I've got some sumatran dark roast beans from Wogan's in Bristol. Coming from a Gaggia classic, I'm expecting things to be quite different. Upgrades wise, I read about the knife foam tip and IMS Screen change. Worth doing straight away or wait? I hope it's alright to pester you guys with questions here. Very excited to start playing around with it once it gets here


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mine is standard and fine steaming is fine. maybe the Kees van Weston screen, not bothered me though


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think Ronsil had the knife , ask his advice.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just a comment. I think you will enjoy the Vesuvius but be warned there is quite a lot to learn.

The steam blade I found great but why not start off with the 'status quo' then after a few months you will see for yourself what is needed for your own development. The blade is a very expensive tool & if you are only producing a few milk drinks it may well prove to be an un-neccesary expense.

Enjoy your coffee journey.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The biggest plus you will see is from temperature stability and hopefully just making your coffee experience easier and more consistent.

Stick to a simple profile, short pre infusion and 9 bar and get a tasty coffee first.

Leave the steam arm, a knife is massively over priced.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

First of all get a standard heavy duty 13 amp UK plug. The power lead is an EU one and you will have to cut off that and wire the UK one - 5 mins.

I did get the KVW shower screen - not sure if its any improvement though.

Profile wise I have a std 9 bar, a 9 bar with preinfusion, a 6 bar plus two lever style ones.

My go to one is 14s 2Bar, the 5 secs each at 10,9,8,7,6 and 5 bar - total shot time 44s - 18g in 36g out

To use the same grind on my L1 I use the lever profile but with PI 7sec at 2 bar instead .

Can produce some excellent shots and as said before is very temp stable. The boiler offset is set at 13c which is spot on when I did a home made space test. Just make sure that all the defaults are set to DaveC's excellent guide.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd suggest setting the temperature to 93 degrees then leaving it. I tend to flip between a 6 bar flat profile and a similar profile to Steve; 14s at 2 bar then 9 bar declining to 6. I'm generally using a ratio of 18 to 38 to 45. I use lighter roasts through an EK43. I tried the Niche but think ibprefer the EK from a flavour perspective. I need to get them side by side again before I conclude that comparison though.

I have the blade. I quite like it but I'm not sure it's any better than the 4 hole tip I use at work. Perhaps easier with small amounts of milk.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Aww shucks!









It is very good temperature wise though....


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Unpacked and put on counter. Now to go through the manual. Will post pic of the setup once I've found a way to upload. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Ta da!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ta da!, Indeed! Congratulations







it looks fantastic!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very nice in Noir thought I was the last person to get black shame on you,haha


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Looks very mean in black. Nice looking set up


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Haha sorry @Jony. It looked so good in the forum pics, I asked Paolo if I could get a black one built.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks gorgeous - congratulations!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Black is the new shiny. That looks ace, especially with the black Niche. Congrats.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Day 1 and I've run into a potential issue. The machine is leaking from below. Just where the drip tray is at the edge. I'll upload a video to youtube to post here.


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Just pull it out, put water in the tray it self and see if the tray leaks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Have you actually pushed the tray all the way in, give it a quick tap with pressure with side of your hand.


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks Jony! It was the tray. Slightly loose on one side. Removed it and fit it again. Much more snug and the issue seems to have resolved.


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Just made my first shot using a 2,10, 9,8,7, 6,5 profile with Wogan Coffee's La Bastilla beans. I'm surprised by how different (less bitter, more body) it tastes compared to Gaggia.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Have you double checked all the machine? no bends or creaks, and how silent is it? Double check the tray


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Gave it a once over again. No creaks. Everything fits. The tray was loose. I don't have anything to compare it to but by a few videos I've seen on YouTube of the machine, it sounds pretty similar. No loud noises. Just the pump starting slow and ramping up as per profile. I'll keep a close eye while using it, checking if water leaks again. For now, it's all dry again.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

What temp do you have it on? (Mine is on 94C at the moment, 93C also worked for me)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

tohenk2 said:


> What temp do you have it on? (Mine is on 94C at the moment, 93C also worked for me)


My goto temp for medium to med dark coffees is 93.5, for light ones I might go to 94


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

I was on 93 temp (factory set). Keeping everything constant and tasting before I start playing around with it one variable at a time to see the effect on the espresso. Currently on a lighter roast. Im noticing that I prefer the lighter roast for aeropress/v60 and the medium to darker roasts for espresso. For exploring coffee, is it best to get a subscription from a roaster?


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

There's another thing I'm noticing. At the end of the sip, I get a little hint of sweetness which gets more pronounced when I take a sip of water after finishing the espresso. It's quite a new experience for me.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well yes as water clears your palate, and as it cools down as well. Roaster is entirely up to you.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice setup you have there.

So still no UK plug with these then?


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

I got a UK plug with it


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Me too


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine never came with a UK plug and never got a response from Paolo about getting one either which was disappointing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

koi said:


> Mine never came with a UK plug and never got a response from Paolo about getting one either which was disappointing.


Looking on the bright side, you can use the £1000+ you saved towards buying one....


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Classic haha


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I find my pump a little louder compared to a vain rotary pump. I am still in learning mode but can say that machine is really well made with high quality materials. The only magnetic things in it are the pump magnets and the cores of solenoids, real stainless steel on the whole. I find the water tank a little difficult to fill, water level is just a a low water alarm actually(shame for the software in the controller). About the price, yes it is good but I think this is related with missing VAT







. Will write more when I am accustomed to it.

BR

PS Don't get me wrong there is no alternative for me at this price


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Use an oil filler plastic thing, like this to fill tank.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-Tools-43963-Measuring-Litre/dp/B00142GP66/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1549026408&sr=8-13&keywords=oil+filler+can


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Definitely will need something like this, now with my Aquafor kettle is real pain.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I think the SS pipe is notably more noisy.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Fasten your seat belts, taking off


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Try a pump acceleration of 300 in advanced settings. Will give a slower ramp.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mine is, but yes put it down to that.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I will go down to 300 now is 330, programming is a little bit annoying without wi-fi and the proper app, capacitive touchscreen is a bit irresponsive as well.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

L&R said:


> I will go down to 300 now is 330, programming is a little bit annoying without wi-fi and the proper app, capacitive touchscreen is a bit irresponsive as well.


Put fingers on top on metal and use thumb, works fine for me...perhaps using too much moisturiser?









The board used is a commercial board of some years, very very reliable, but no app no WiFi, thank god.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh come on, not communicating board in 21 century. We could swap cfg files with temp and pressure profiles even under names of specifying beans.

kenya_aa.vcfg

BR


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

L&R said:


> Oh come on, not communicating board in 21 century. We could swap cfg files with temp and pressure profiles even under names of specifying beans.
> 
> kenya_aa.vcfg
> 
> BR


You will have to design something for it I think....or persuade ACS they need to do this.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Actually I could in this regards, the beauty of this machine is the PWM driven pump, we can use it as smart as we can. Otherwise the needle or conical valve will do the same.

PS With acc = 300 is quieter.

BR


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

L&R said:


> Actually I could in this regards, the beauty of this machine is the PWM driven pump, we can use it as smart as we can. Otherwise the needle or conical valve will do the same.


Not quite, but as I have both systems I suppose I can see the subtle differences.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

No more vibrations at acceleration 300 of the pump. I noticed that with pressure profiling you can produce decent extraction even with no so fresh beans, these are 3 months old.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

L&R said:


> No more vibrations at acceleration 300 of the pump. I noticed that with pressure profiling you can produce decent extraction even with no so fresh beans, these are 3 months old.


Why no scales


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I have to figure out how to make an add-on like on Lelit Bianca to lift the cup because the brew head is really high.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have ample room, and no need to raise anything.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Sorry Jony, don't like waterfalls.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

L&R said:


> Sorry Jony, don't like waterfalls.


[video=youtube;8WEtxJ4-sh4]


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

What type of hose/connector should I use for the drip tray? It looks smaller than standard size for that?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

L&R said:


> What type of hose/connector should I use for the drip tray? It looks smaller than standard size for that?


.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

.I see.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Could someone point me in the right direction for Ron's profile excel sheet please?

I've seen an image on Tapatalk though could do with the xls


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi all, a quick question. If using the Vesuvius with a WiFi plug, is it ok switching it off/on while it's in the main active ON screen, not standby as such. Does it not have a detrimental effect on the software not running through a proper shutdown/start up sequence using the on screen I/0 button. Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes no problem, just be aware the V will power on in whatever state it's programmed to.


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Yes no problem, just be aware the V will power on in whatever state it's programmed to.


ok thanks a lot @DavecUK


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Just spotted this thread, congratulations @sanadsaad. A fine choice!

The one thing I'd recommend is changing the wooden handles for something more appropriate. Threadlock can make the process a bit of a faff but it's totally worth it. Have a look here.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Here's what they look like:










The saga involved in the upgrade is here.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

BaggaZee said:


> Here's what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great bagga. As an outrageous thread hijack can you tell us a summary of the profiles you're using - Ron based or perhaps your own after experimentation?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

love the black v


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> They look great bagga. As an outrageous thread hijack can you tell us a summary of the profiles you're using - Ron based or perhaps your own after experimentation?


It's still advice I suppose!

I vary from time to time but the current profiles are set up like this (stuck to the side of the fridge):










P2 is my actual default but for 18g in I tend to run it to about 45s for 36g out.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah it's advice isn't it

Loving those print outs.

45 seconds with a pre infusion that long - are you grinding super super fine?

What does x-flavour mean - generally a good flavour extracting profile? I need to check that against what I've got, I think I may have similar though named it light roast profile as Ron may have on an older version of his sheet.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't recall what the X flavour meant but eXtra seems a good bet. 45secs is long but it's just where I've ended up for a lovely sweet finish with Medium roasts.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

X-Flavour is a very nice profile


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Does everyone else find the Vesuvius ultra consistent and repeatable?

With th my old machine I used to hit the money probably 6-7 from 10 pulls... now it's 10/10 with the looong pre infusion


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Me too











Planter said:


> love the black v


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Rom said:


> Does everyone else find the Vesuvius ultra consistent and repeatable?
> 
> With th my old machine I used to hit the money probably 6-7 from 10 pulls... now it's 10/10 with the looong pre infusion


I'm still getting to grips with long preinfusion as I'm a newbie - though in general I do find the machine consistent.

I'm grinding so much finer than previous machines and I'm finding this is less tolerant of beans that aren't super-fresh. To be honest this may have more to do with the 15g vst I'm using though I'm sticking with it for a while just because I'm a glutton for punishment


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

My go to profile at the moment for medium beans is a longish preinfusion, lever type

14s-2b, 5s-10b, 5s-9b, 5s-8b, 5s-7b, 4s-6b, 14s-4b, stopping the shot at 44s as it hits 36g at this point.

18g in a VST. The grind setting on the NIche, and the other grinders, is 3 or 4 markets finer than I use on my L1 so it is a fine grind.

Probably pull over 100 shots each on Saturday and Sunday at Farmers markets on the V, with the balance on the L1, and the consistency is remarkable as long as your shot prep is good and I don't let the hopper get low. For lighter roasts the preinfusion is a bit higher. Also have a flat 6 bar which I use for backflushing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> I'm still getting to grips with long preinfusion as I'm a newbie - though in general I do find the machine consistent.
> 
> I'm grinding so much finer than previous machines and I'm finding this is less tolerant of beans that aren't super-fresh. To be honest this may have more to do with the 15g vst I'm using though I'm sticking with it for a while just because I'm a glutton for punishment


I use an 18g VST in a naked...but the V when using a long preinfusion has always required a much finer grind. This gentle push on the puck doesn't compact it in the same way as non profiling machines. On the Niche as I posted before, I find it's around 3-5 marks finer depending on coffee and basket type. It will give you much more from the coffee and will show up much more defects in roasting. For the lighter roasts it can get a lot more out...which is generally what you would want.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I use an 18g VST in a naked...but the V when using a long preinfusion has always required a much finer grind. This gentle push on the puck doesn't compact it in the same way as non profiling machines. On the Niche as I posted before, I find it's around 3-5 marks finer depending on coffee and basket type. It will give you much more from the coffee and will show up much more defects in roasting. For the lighter roasts it can get a lot more out...which is generally what you would want.


I find the 10gr Descent basket needs at least a 5 point finer grind on the Niche Zero than what I need for the IMS "The Single" 10gr basket.

(I thinks this also was to be expected, the Decent has a lot more holes.)


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I had the same.. the first shot I pulled with the same grind and same beans as Mythos / ECM combo gave me an americano instead of an espresso











kennyboy993 said:


> I'm still getting to grips with long preinfusion as I'm a newbie - though in general I do find the machine consistent.
> 
> I'm grinding so much finer than previous machines and I'm finding this is less tolerant of beans that aren't super-fresh. To be honest this may have more to do with the 15g vst I'm using though I'm sticking with it for a while just because I'm a glutton for punishment


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> I'm still getting to grips with long preinfusion as I'm a newbie - though in general I do find the machine consistent.
> 
> I'm grinding so much finer than previous machines and I'm finding this is less tolerant of beans that aren't super-fresh. To be honest this may have more to do with the 15g vst I'm using though I'm sticking with it for a while just because I'm a glutton for punishment


Yep that 15g vst is a bitch


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi @DavecUK can you confirm the 18g VST basket clears the standard naked portafilter? I'm sure I've read some foul the sides with messy results? Or maybe it was the 20g.



DavecUK said:


> I use an 18g VST in a naked...but the V when using a long preinfusion has always required a much finer grind. This gentle push on the puck doesn't compact it in the same way as non profiling machines. On the Niche as I posted before, I find it's around 3-5 marks finer depending on coffee and basket type. It will give you much more from the coffee and will show up much more defects in roasting. For the lighter roasts it can get a lot more out...which is generally what you would want.


 Recieved my Vesuvius two weeks ago, moving on from two years with a silvia, I feel spoiled rotten. I should say thanks for the buying advice, great value for money.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MrOrk said:


> Hi @DavecUK can you confirm the 18g VST basket clears the standard naked portafilter? I'm sure I've read some foul the sides with messy results? Or maybe it was the 20g.
> 
> Recieved my Vesuvius two weeks ago, moving on from two years with a silvia, I feel spoiled rotten. I should say thanks for the buying advice, great value for money.


Yes 18g vst is fine


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I've use an 18g VST ridgeless in mine.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

@Glenn

any chance we could have a Vesuvius sub section in the machines section?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Most probably Elcor/ACS but not sure we have so many vesuvius/minima owners


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I wish I could but I don't have a Vesuvius NP, I use a 15 year old cut down Izzo PF.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

@DavecUK

i remember seeing a machine cleaning step by step sheet that either you wrote or you recommended. I've got no idea where it was. Any chance of a link?

Cheers.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

External case, Group, generic or specifically for the V? I have written so many helpful guides I forget.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Rom said:


> I've use an 18g VST ridgeless in mine.


Me too - fits fine


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

MrOrk said:


> Hi @DavecUK can you confirm the 18g VST basket clears the standard naked portafilter? I'm sure I've read some foul the sides with messy results? Or maybe it was the 20g.


It was the 20g you read about. It creeps along the bottom and sometimes along the handle. I use the 18g now but when I do use the 20g it is always with the spouted one because of this.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> External case, Group, generic or specifically for the V? I have written so many helpful guides I forget.


Group and V specific would be good if you can lay your hands on them without too much trouble.

much appreciated


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Rom said:


> Group and V specific would be good if you can lay your hands on them without too much trouble.
> 
> much appreciated


i found this very helpful descaling info the other day. Bottom of page 1.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/vesuvius/viewtopic.php?t=196&amp=1


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

L&R said:


> Most probably Elcor/ACS but not sure we have so many vesuvius/minima owners


Quite a few more of us now with the recent Vesuvius deals from Paolo


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Quite a few more of us now with the recent Vesuvius deals from Paolo


...and the LM owners got a section added recently so we must be in with a chance?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Rom said:


> ...and the LM owners got a section added recently so we must be in with a chance?


Especially with the numbers of variable profiles that people are using. Could be useful to share what is working well for light, med, dark, how different pre infusions affect the taste etc.. bit like the one Decent has for their owners.

Great though the LM's are, and i almost went for a mini, theres not as much to discuss as the V I'm sure









I know there is a V forum on Tapatalk but this one is more active.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've created this sub-section

Please let me know if the title needs expanding to cover other models from the same supplier


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks @Glenn, much appreciated


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Boom


----------

